# frogs



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

woman walks past pet shop and sees advert "clitoris licking frog Â£50"
she goes inside and asks about the frog
pet shop owner says "Bonjour"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh dear Gooooodddd!!!!! I didn't get it at first.....


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

NUM_TT said:


> Oh dear Gooooodddd!!!!! I didn't get it at first.....


doh!!!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

So where is this petshop then..??

:wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

phodge said:


> So where is this petshop then..??
> 
> :wink:


Would need more than a frog to find and sort yours out!!! :-*


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > So where is this petshop then..??
> ...


The stories are all true mate. Just a shame it took you so long to find out!

:-*


----------

